# Ascii-Daten von COM-Schnitstelle (RS232) auslesen



## dwex (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Zeitmessgerät welches mir in unregelmässigen Abständen Daten über die COM-Schnittstelle meines PC´s sendet.
Jetzt möchte ich mir in PHP und MySQL ein Auswertungssystem programmieren welches die Daten direkt aus der Schnittstelle ausliest.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob das mit PHP überhaupt geht?

Webserver (XAMPP) würde Lokal auf dem System laufen.


----------



## birnkammer (29. Mai 2005)

dwex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob das mit PHP überhaupt geht?


 Ja, schau dir dazu mal diesen Artikel an:
http://php-mag.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,470,nodeid,62.html


----------



## edstobi (28. Januar 2010)

hallo dwex
Ich steh genau vor deinem Problem wie du vor ein paar Jahren beschrieben hast.

Zitat:
in unregelmässigen Abständen Daten über die COM-Schnittstelle meines PC´s sendet.
Jetzt möchte ich mir in PHP und MySQL ein Auswertungssystem programmieren welches die Daten direkt aus der Schnittstelle ausliest.

Die Programme welche ich gefunden habe laufen nicht automatisch im Hintergrund und schreiben in meine Datenbank.
Ich möchte das PHP script starten, z.B. mit einem cron job und dann läuft es solange bis es irgendwann gestoppt wird.

Wie hast du das Problem gelöst?


edstobi


----------



## hela (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe selbst über PHP noch keinen COM-Port angesprochen (und rede deshalb wie der Blinde von der Farbe), bin aber vor einiger Zeit auf diesen Artikel gestoßen: Ports benutzen (PHP)
Vielleich hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## dwex (28. Januar 2010)

edstobi hat gesagt.:


> Wie hast du das Problem gelöst?



Garnicht - sorry.
Ich habe das Projekt wegen "nicht machbar" eingestellt.


----------

